# Snoopy sensor



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

I recently bought an HP60 laptop which felt warmer to the touch than I would have liked it to, so to monitor its internal component temperatures, I Googled for temperature sensing programs and chose to install CPUID HWMonitor, figuring that its source, C/NET, was the only source of such a program whose name I recognized from the half a dozen I evaluated.

One thing that is troubling me, however, is that each time I click the desktop icon to utilize it, it opens a "user account control" box requiring that I expressly give it permission to continue. At the bottom of that box, it informs me that, "User account control helps stop unauthorized changes to (my) computer"

I don't see why a program to report my temperatures to me would require any such authorization from me to change my computer in order to utilize it after its initial installation. What gives??


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No, that is completely normal and understandable. To do what it does, it needs admin privileges. That program is very well known and well regarded.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

There are many "rings" of security and to get to the technical data coming from the mainboard, you have to go relatively deep into the rings.

Under normal circumstances, there's no reason any application should need to know what your CPU temperature, CPU voltage or power supply fan speed are.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

My Winstron 3712 (?) TZS0 and TZS1 were running at near 80 degrees C last night, and today they reached the low 90s. I tried to determine if the fan was running by sliding a thin strip of paper in a vent or crevice that I think was over the fan, but didn't hear the blades hitting it, so I ordered a fan for $7 on eBay and then located the service manual to see how much of a chore it will be to replace it. If and when I do, I will have to first pull nearly every removable component out and I dread that.

I found elsewhere that quite often, dust accounts for overheating, so I blew compressed air in the ports and now the temperature of the Winstron 3712 TZS0 and TZS1 measurements are ranging from 46 to 52 degrees C and the Pentium T4200 core #0 and #1 readings are solid 37 and 38 degrees C. If they stay there, I won't bother installing the fan when it arrives.

BTW, I bought a 3 gallon, 100 PSI compressor from Harbor Freight for $70 or $80 and it pays for itself every time I use it. I think I paid less than $15 for an accessory pack that included a hose, and over a dozen useful fittings and adapters.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

AntAltMike said:


> ...I found elsewhere that quite often, dust accounts for overheating, so I blew compressed air in the ports and now the temperature of the Winstron 3712 TZS0 and TZS1 measurements are ranging from 46 to 52 degrees C and the Pentium T4200 core #0 and #1 readings are solid 37 and 38 degrees C. If they stay there, I won't bother installing the fan when it arrives.


I blew air through the vents again, and the Pentium T4200's reported temperature dropped to 18C, (64F) and has stayed there for over 12 hours, and the bottom of the case near the processor is cool to the touch.

The mystery now, however, is how the temperature can be a solid 64F when the room temperature varies between 73 and 76F. One possible explanation is that the temperature sensor or decoding circuitry may be malfunctioning and maybe 18C/65F is simply the lowest it can report. I'd hate to think that the accuracy could be ten degreees off, as I was really impressed by operating and battery voltages reported to three decimal places, and perhaps that degree of reporting precision is not warranted, either,


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

What do these cost? Peanuts? (Sorry, I couldn't resist).......


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

http://metropolitician.blogs.com/scribblings_of_the_metrop/SnoopyCsrvMagCover.jpg

Back to: "You are not allowed to use that image extension in this forum". I'm sure it will work again at some time in the future.


----------



## AntAltMike (Nov 21, 2004)

You aren't going to believe what I had to do to get the image in the above post to work. I had to go to an old thread in which I had posted an .img file image, click "edit", copy the contents of that thread from the editing window, click the upper left button in the editing box toolbar to display formatting and copy it.

Then, I opened the editing window for Post #7 in this thread, clicked it to show the formatting, pasted in the image coding from that other thread, and then selected "preview" and my copied-and-pasted images appeared as images, even though they, too, used the impermissible image file extension, ".img". So then, I copied the url from the top of Post #7 and inserted it in the middle of one of the working image urls and then deleted the old or original url, and was left with a string of characters exactly like the top line of Post #7, only this one produced the desired image of the Compuserve magazine cover, which you now see above.

There seems to be some nutty kind of formatting imbedding being incorporated here that I can't readily see but that I can eventually work around

Meanwhile, this composition function has for some reason stuck "

" variously in my new message.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's known issue when some boards/sensors reported temperature twice low then real, so just multiply it by 2, ie the 18C should be read as 36C
to trouble shoot the issue you will need get full info from sensors (dump) and send it to the program's developer


----------

